# Patternless Children's Python



## Jonny (Jul 4, 2009)

Gday,

Had this little girl out today and decided to take some pics. 
She was mated to a reduced pattern male and laid a clutch of 6 eggs last season. Two hatchlings are coming up nice and patternless as they shed.
When I had her on display at the Expo last year alot of people were asking if she was a baby olive 

enjoy

Jonny


----------



## Troyster (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats a nice patternless you have there Jonny,I really do like the look of "the baby Olives"
If you can post up some pics of the hatchlings for us to see.


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 15 month old stimmie, he was a year old when I got him. He has very little pattern on him, he's just a chocolate brown, and many people didn't believe he was a stimmie when they first saw him either. But he's got a very placid nature which I'm most pleased about. Your girl is very sleek and pretty....lucky you


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Im not a Antaresia person,BUT those are stunning,minature Olives.


----------



## slacker (Jul 4, 2009)

Gotta love 'em. Here's one of mine as a youngen:


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 4, 2009)

Here she is with her clutch.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice Jonny , I have my adult girl with a normal childreni , hoping to get a few pattternless from them .

May as well show mine off too ...

Hatchling .





Adult .


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 4, 2009)

What percentage should be patternless Brett.Im starting to like these lot...


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 4, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> What percentage should be patternless Brett.Im starting to like these lot...



No idea at all , will have to wait and see .


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 4, 2009)

They are gorgeous. Short-nosed mini olives, they are just like them, except they have pink tongues. The markings on their head, then nothing is very appealing. I like it.

Jonny that second photo of yours there is picture-perfect. What a lovely photo to have hanging up on the wall.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 4, 2009)

wow!! those are sexy!! i must buy a pattenless children!


----------



## Jonny (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

Chewy posted the pic of her after she laid. He bred her for me 

As for the genetics its hard to work out. The mother of mine was a reduced pattern X patternless male. The result was one patternless out of ten.

I crossed the resulting patternless with her brother which was a reduced pattern from the same clutch and got 2 out of six. I have talked to some others who breed patternless and they don't think it follows normal autosomal recessive genetic patterns.

I'm hoping that one of the patternless hatchlings is a male so I can grow it up and cross patternless to patternless and see what percentage of hatchlings turn out patternless. Just gotta get round to sexing them

I'll try and take some pics of the hatchlings in the next few days.

Jonny


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 5, 2009)

what does one of these sell for roughly? an established feeding hatchling?

cheers


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2009)

dreaddie said:


> what does one of these sell for roughly? An established feeding hatchling?
> 
> Cheers



$300-350 .


----------



## Jarden (Jul 5, 2009)

zomg theyre uber cute lol theyre the only ataresia i would keep  any of you see any for sale gimme a pm


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 5, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> $300-350 .



mad someone sell me one =).

proves how much petshops are rip offs. a pretty average childrens sell for $350 and blonde mac's sell for $550 in a pet shop up near my place.


----------



## andyscott (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## slacker (Jul 5, 2009)

Jarden said:


> zomg theyre uber cute lol theyre the only ataresia i would keep  any of you see any for sale gimme a pm



I've got an old female here from that line which looked more or less 'normal' as a hatchling. I'm putting a very small/young male patternless over her this season, as well as a nice normal male (simply because the 'normal male' is proven and I'm not sure if the young male is up to the job).

Hopefully I'll get some reduced pattern / patternless hatchies out of her/them.

If not, next season I should have a patternless girl up to size to go with that patternless male.


----------



## tempest (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm not a childrens fan either but had the opportunity to see a patternless hatchy in the flesh yesterday and I have to agree, a gorgeous snake. Very cute miniature olive lookalike!


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 5, 2009)

We have bred patternless to patternless for the last few years & all the offspring all are born with patterns but fade shed after shed.
She always lays 10 or 11 eggs & 100% hatch rate everytime.
She is already laying bellyup again.
We have sold ours in the reptile shop for $295.
I will have to check the hatchie room.
Im sure we still have some, must be 8 months old now.

Jason


----------



## Jonny (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Jason,

mine patternless hatch with very few markings that fade with every shed.

Here is one of the hatchlings. It is 6 months old now. It is coming up for a shed


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jul 5, 2009)

So gorgeous! I'm not really one for the Antaresia, but geez they're stunning


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 6, 2009)

this is my pair,their markings around the head are getting lighter each shed

male






female


----------



## wranga (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice hobbo. when do you plan on breeding them


----------



## diamondgeeza (Jul 6, 2009)

THose are very sweet. When you guys going to smuggle them over?


----------



## itbites (Jul 6, 2009)

Some very nice patternless Antaresia's doing the rounds... 
dicky that adult is gorgeous!


----------



## mun1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

There's someone selling a trio in reptilesdownunder for $1500. Can't help but think its too expensive. Does anyone think they are worth that much?

thanks.


----------



## slacker (Jul 31, 2009)

mun1984 said:


> There's someone selling a trio in reptilesdownunder for $1500. Can't help but think its too expensive. Does anyone think they are worth that much?
> 
> thanks.



No, not really. I know someone that was offered over 500ea for hatchlings... and as I recall, the ones advertised on AHC include a 2yo, 18 month old, and 6 month old?

Great little snakes and well worth it in my opinion. Oh and in case you're wondering, no, the ones advertised aren't mine, nor do I have any interest in their sale.


----------



## mun1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeap, just checked, they are the ages you said. Am really interested in getting patternless childrens, but they'll cost more than my womas! And i guess i don't like them enough. 

Thanks so much for your opinion!


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 31, 2009)

this one was pretty, but she has gone the way of the dodo....


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 31, 2009)

ihaveherps said:


> this one was pretty, but she has gone the way of the dodo....



Is that (was) a t+?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 31, 2009)

yes


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 31, 2009)

What a pitty, thay are beauitiful snakes.


----------



## Mangles (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a pair that were almost fully patternless from the start. They are about 18 months old now and will hopefully breed next year. This is a picture at around 5 momths. i will try and get some new pictures up tonight.


----------



## Colin (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome patternless childreni everyone  

I especially love that t+ of yours simon  these are something Im very keen to grab for myself.


----------



## Kris (Jul 31, 2009)

This is not the best example of patternless. It is one of my own "Jumbo Pygmy Childreni" from nowhere imparticular . Grumpy prick of a thing he is.


----------



## Mangles (Jul 31, 2009)

Some updated photos of mine.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 31, 2009)

they r beautiful mate well done


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 21, 2011)

Thread ressurection!!!!, After recently acquiring a pair I personally love them.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 21, 2011)

awww so stunning. Keep them coming. 
THanks for sharing every1


----------

